

Goodbye real-time era, hello ‘event-driven’ era - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/service-oriented/?p=1100

======
dangoldin
This is really interesting - I never though about this before.

A quick quote that gets to the meat for those too lazy to read:

Look at the example of a typical large bank, he illustrated. Such an
institution deals with “100 million events a month.” Yet, few of these events
are actually captured and linked to the accumulated intelligence on the back
end. Ranadivé pointed out that when he goes to an ATM, the first question he
is asked is whether he wants to conduct the transaction in English or Spanish.
“All this infrastructure, and the bank doesn’t know that I use English, even
though I’ve gone to their ATMs zillions of times,” he said.

~~~
edw519
I dunno.

Real time or event driven, it still sounds like poor design.

------
anescient
Am I missing something, because this doesn't seem to say much about
architecture. It just seems like some guy got his marketeer on, and is using
strange words to say, "You aren't storing enough data".

